
7 ways to raise money for your start-up - webwatch
http://www.16thletter.com/2008/02/19/7-ways-to-raise-money-for-your-start-up/
======
aneesh
Why does everyone always leave out one of the greatest ways to fund a company:
customers?

Yes, I know, raising money helps you scale up to become huge ... but most
startups never get to that stage. The easiest way not to run out of money is
to make something that people want so much that they'll pay you for it.

~~~
mixmax
Right on the money...

A few years ago I went to a talk with a serial entrepreneur with one of the
most impressive CV's I've ever seen. This guy has started more than 40
successful companies, the first one when he was seven, and had one of his
companies sold for more than a billion dollars.

His formula for success is respect for customers. He said that he has never
started a company without first having at least one customer. He also insists
on taking engineers to sales meetings because they are great at selling
technical products: They understand what they are talking about and they think
what they're doing is really neat. Customers notice that.

------
sabat
Interesting idea about govt grants. Never thought of that one.

